# This is Superior Surfing - Lake Superior



## Wannabee (Jan 16, 2009)

Gotta love this. You'd think it was a joke, but NOT! 










Check out the icicles.









Article here.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 16, 2009)

That's crazy. I used to surf Long Beach (west coast Vancouver Island, not California), or at least try to. You have to wear a wet suit in the summer, so its cold, but surfing Lake Superior in winter is just nuts.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 16, 2009)

> It was a Sunday morning north of Duluth, Minn., and a blizzard had overtaken the region





> a regular from the small town of Twig, Minn



Thanks. I thought the beach loooked familiar, I grew up in Duluth, and later lived in Twig. Beautiful area.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 16, 2009)

that is crazy


----------

